# Good camera for macro



## jebarj90 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey everyone,
I was just wondering what is a good camera that some of you use for taking pictures of your fish. Digital or film... doesn't matter to me.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

you want a point and shoot or a DSLR??


----------



## elpezpr (Nov 12, 2006)

It all comes down to how much $$$ you wan't to spend.


----------



## jebarj90 (Mar 11, 2007)

Well i wouldnt mind having a dslr but those are pretty expensive. I was looking for a camera that is in the range of 250-500 good quality, will last me a long time and wont break, and be simple enough for an amateur (that learns quickly)


----------



## ebichu (Mar 22, 2007)

The most expensive parts from DSLR are lenses. 

Try Canon Powershot range for $250-500.

BUT, if you want a really good quality pic, you should go with DSLR. Of course you must learn a bit first


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

if you plan on a lot of macro shooting, it's nice to have a camera that accepts other lenses and flash peripherals. that way you can get some macro filters and lens, as well as control of extra flash modules for side-lighting, etc. most compact p&s models won't allow you to do that. in the powershot family, the higher-end powershots do (G-series).
-snafu


----------



## Khandurian (Oct 25, 2006)

Circuit City is selling the Nikon D40 for 569$ right now, normally $599. Only 30$ savings, but that 30$ can get you an extra 1 gig flash card for it!


----------



## jebarj90 (Mar 11, 2007)

Alright so I am convinced of a DSLR. You are all saying that powershot is very good. What are a few models with powershot that you can recommend and what are a couple good lenses that would go with this. Max price for both is still 500 though.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Powershot is a Canon Point & Shoot camera, not a DSLR. If your max is $500 DSLRs are out, they start at about 700 with a mediocre kit lens.

I bought a DSLR and I am selling my Powershot G3, along with some equipment to take good macro shots.

I spent about $1200 for the DSLR body and two lenses.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Powershot is not a dslr. You are not going to find a dslr with a couple lenses for 500 dollars. At least nothing that will take you really good macro shots.


----------



## jebarj90 (Mar 11, 2007)

WOW! Thats way to much money. Alright so thats out of the question. So a powershot would be my best bet? What model??


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

i would go with a power shot, then get the filter adapter and the macro lense filters for it. i used them with my old powershot and had good results. in some cases slightly better then my macro lense and SLR combo. haha


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a Canon Powershot A630($249). It is an 8 megapixel camera, and accepts other lenses, remote flashes, etc. It takes great pics and has lots of feature...but for macros, it isn't that good out of the box. If $500 is the limit maybe you could get one of the even higher end Powershots and get some new lenses and filter for it.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 20, 2004)

You should go with a DSLR if you plan on getting serious with macro and photography in general. For close to $500 you can get a Nikon D50 DSLR with a kit lens that isn't terrible. You can get an adapter to allow you do do some macro with it, or save up a few and get a Sigma 50mm macro probably one of the cheapest macro's that is decent.

I've ordered stuff from this outfit before and they seem to be legit. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nikon-D50-Digit...Z006QQcategoryZ122616QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

melbourne said:


> You should go with a DSLR if you plan on getting serious with macro and photography in general. For close to $500 you can get a Nikon D50 DSLR with a kit lens that isn't terrible. You can get an adapter to allow you do do some macro with it, or save up a few and get a Sigma 50mm macro probably one of the cheapest macro's that is decent.
> 
> I've ordered stuff from this outfit before and they seem to be legit.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Nikon-D50-Digit...Z006QQcategoryZ122616QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


Don't forget he would need a flash like the sb-600 to get good results with macro shots.


----------



## jebarj90 (Mar 11, 2007)

Alright so i found this 

http://www.royalcamera.com/nikond50.html

Doesn't include a lens...Is this a good price? If i were to get this camera what lens would you suggest??


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

No, not a good price. Too cheap, they are not legit. Always check 

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Royal_Camera

They will either not have it and sell you something else, or sell you an added kit that includes battery, charger, manual and a memory card for $499. 

Always read the reviews!

B&H and Adorama are pretty good camera stores.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

also check out buydig.com


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

wow... royalcamera has terrible adverts... they claim a package to be a macro package, and has no macro lens included, WTF is up with that?


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

one thing i thought about that most of us, including me over looked. 

you do have the option of buying a USED SLR camera. they are MUCH more reasonable. i got my EOS 300D for 200 bucks used. then i just picked up a couple of lenses and we're good to go. i had seen a D70 last week with lenses for 270 bucks, which is damn cheap. almost makes me wish i would have waited alittle while longer, but not really. 

Lets see....300D- $200, EF28-90mm lense - $90 (new ), EF75-300mm lense $175 ( new ), and a EF50mm compact marco - $200 ( used ). i am very pleased with my combo of things, and all that is still around 500 bucks.


----------

